# Can I be deactivated for a low acceptance rate?



## Hearthstone25 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've received a message about my acceptance rate is lower than the average driver. My rate is between 70-90. The thing is sometimes I'll get 3 rides in a row that are all more than 10 minutes away. There's no way im accepting those. Can they deactivate me for this??


----------



## Shakey Jake (May 1, 2015)

They can't deactivate you for your acceptance rate, only your cancel rate.


----------



## Hearthstone25 (Apr 4, 2017)

Shakey Jake said:


> They can't deactivate you for your acceptance rate, only your cancel rate.


I've canceled on 2 or 3 of them in past few months.. how many cancels do you get?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hearthstone25 said:


> I've received a message about my acceptance rate is lower than the average driver. My rate is between 70-90. The thing is sometimes I'll get 3 rides in a row that are all more than 10 minutes away. There's no way im accepting those. Can they deactivate me for this??


My acceptance rate is 13% right now


----------



## Hearthstone25 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> My acceptance rate is 13% right now


Why is it that low


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Hearthstone25 said:


> I've canceled on 2 or 3 of them in past few months.. how many cancels do you get?


20% before the even start with the nastygrams



Hearthstone25 said:


> Why is it that low


From not accepting calls while stuck in a traffic jam with a pax already in the car.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh sh**! I need to stop cancelling on people. I just received a 3rd notification email about continuously ignoring pax requests too! I need to behave for a while.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ms. Collette said:


> Oh sh**! I need to stop cancelling on people. I just received a 3rd notification email about continuously ignoring pax requests too! I need to behave for a while.


Ignoring requests isn't cancelling them


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I was at 75% and 77 rides. Just accepted 9 and now I'm at 77% with 86 rides. Doesn't add up.

My mistake, I actually did 10 rides and am at 77%


----------

